# Lineal de FM con mrf151



## exetv (Ago 26, 2009)

hola, tengo un transistor mrf151 de 150w que me trajeron en la casa de electronica por error, ahora quiero armar ese lineal para la banda de fm, alguien tiene el circuito? si lo publican estare agradecido, desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

Busca en el datasheet, seccion Application Notes. o usa google... Salu2


----------



## exetv (Ago 27, 2009)

bueno mil gracias amigo, coordiales saludos.


----------



## tercel (Sep 3, 2009)

seria interesante armar uno de esos se usan pocos componentes pero 28 o 48 vol es la diferencia si alguien tiene datos bien ... saludos a todos


----------



## exetv (Sep 4, 2009)

hola amigos, e encontrado un esquema de un lineal con este transistor mrf 151, por lo que tengo entendido con menos de 10 watts entrega 150 a la salida, algo interesante no ?  tengo un transmisor armado con 10 watts de salida  y pienso acoplarle este, mañana con mas tiempo subo el esquema, saludos.


----------



## exetv (Ene 8, 2010)

hola amigos , tengo un esquema de un lineal con mrf151 que esta interesante, es para 175mhz, calculo que hay que modificar un poco las bobinas, el problema es que no se porque no me deja subirlo, un bajon, dice que exede el tamaño y estaria bueno compartirlo, saludos


----------



## clausalan (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola exetv,

Un lineal muy bueno BLF177=MRF151,
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20150-Watt%20(BLF177)/

Saludo,


----------



## exetv (Ene 9, 2010)

Que buen aporte amigo!! es mas sensillo que el que yo tenia, pero el mrf 151 y el blf 177 son los mismos? desde ya mil gracias y felicitaciones por tu aporte, la verdad exelente, saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola exetv,

El mrf 151 y el blf 177 son los mismos si.

Saludo,


----------



## exetv (Ene 11, 2010)

mil gracias amigo, ahora me voy a poner a construirlo, la verdad exelente tu aporte, saludos y mil gracias nuevamente


----------



## Em4zzz (Feb 9, 2010)

hola chicos, me parece que el MRF 151 "motorola" es un poco mas caro que el blf177 que es de philips , una diferencia brusca, algo mas del doble , digo para que no se lleven una sorpresa, yo tengo el lineal armado , el mismo que posteo clausalan para el BLF177, una joya, pero esta saladito jeje , saludos


----------



## exetv (Feb 10, 2010)

amigos ya lo estoy construyendo, solo me faltan algunos capacitores que en brebe voy a comprar, saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Feb 10, 2010)

Amigo,cual de los dos transistores conseguiste y cuanto te costo? Abrazos


----------



## exetv (Feb 10, 2010)

hola amigo Em4zzz, consegui el mrf 151, me costo 560 pesos en una casa de electronica de parana, saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Feb 10, 2010)

ahhhhhh barbaro, gracias por la info,.yo voy a ver si consigo el blf177 en bs as a un menor costo , abrazos.


----------



## exetv (Feb 11, 2010)

ok amigo, saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola amigo exetv, reviviendo un post ya medio viejo, queria solo preguntarte si lograste hacer funcionar el lineal, si quieres puedes comentar como te fue con esta placa, que exitacion le diste, que potencia lograste sacarle y por supuesto si te funciono como esperabas, espero tu respuesta, un saludo.


----------



## exetv (Ene 26, 2011)

hola amigo em4zzz, te cuento que arme el lineal, los resultados fueron exelentes, lo exito con el transistor 2sc1971, no llega a 7w y anda de maravillas, no llega a 150w pero porque tiene poca tension en el vias, no me quise arriesgar a darle mas tension de vias porque si lo pasas accidentalmente, chau transistor,jajaja, estoy en un barrio y con la potencia que entrega me re sobra asi que cuando me entrego 115 watts lo deje ahi nomas, tambien le puse un pote multivueltas para ajustar el vias, rinde mas este lineal solo hay que darle mas tension de vias pero no quise arriesgarme jaja, para mis necesidades va bien y de paso me aseguro de no dañar el transistor , en cuanto pueda subo las fotos, saludos y mil gracias por todo.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

Y las fotos amigoooooooooooo! , las estoy esperando, un abrazo.


----------



## Enocas (Abr 9, 2011)

Disculpen! Alguien me puede decir el codigo de colores para los Trimmer o como se cual es el rango que tiene!


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 11, 2011)

Enocas dijo:


> Disculpen! Alguien me puede decir el codigo de colores para los Trimmer o como se cual es el rango que tiene!



Amigo debes conseguir trimmers ARCO , esos van de 20 a 120 o un poco mas de picos, no se te ocurra ponerle trimmers murata o esos clasicos con chapitas de colores, en la entrada puedes ponerle un violeta o amarillo, yo te voy a dejar una foto de cual puede ser, y en la salida ARCO que tambien te voy a dejar una foto para que los veas, saludos.


----------



## Enocas (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola! me imagino que estos ARCO son para tensiones mayores? y que los MURATA sonpara menor tension, pues lo murata si los he visto en lieles de baja potencia!


----------



## radio98 (Abr 11, 2011)

exetv dijo:


> hola amigo em4zzz, te cuento que arme el lineal, los resultados fueron exelentes, lo exito con el transistor 2sc1971, no llega a 7w y anda de maravillas, no llega a 150w pero porque tiene poca tension en el vias, no me quise arriesgar a darle mas tension de vias porque si lo pasas accidentalmente, chau transistor,jajaja, estoy en un barrio y con la potencia que entrega me re sobra asi que cuando me entrego 115 watts lo deje ahi nomas, tambien le puse un pote multivueltas para ajustar el vias, rinde mas este lineal solo hay que darle mas tension de vias pero no quise arriesgarme jaja, para mis necesidades va bien y de paso me aseguro de no dañar el transistor , en cuanto pueda subo las fotos, saludos y mil gracias por todo.



hola exetv que tal podrias subir fotos del amplificador ya que estoy armando el lineal.saludosss


----------



## fafa83 (Sep 4, 2011)

exetv dijo:


> hola amigo em4zzz, te cuento que arme el lineal, los resultados fueron exelentes, lo exito con el transistor 2sc1971, no llega a 7w y anda de maravillas, no llega a 150w pero porque tiene poca tension en el vias, no me quise arriesgar a darle mas tension de vias porque si lo pasas accidentalmente, chau transistor,jajaja, estoy en un barrio y con la potencia que entrega me re sobra asi que cuando me entrego 115 watts lo deje ahi nomas, tambien le puse un pote multivueltas para ajustar el vias, rinde mas este lineal solo hay que darle mas tension de vias pero no quise arriesgarme jaja, para mis necesidades va bien y de paso me aseguro de no dañar el transistor , en cuanto pueda subo las fotos, saludos y mil gracias por todo.


hola amigo estaria bueno poder ver las fotos saludos!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2011)

!Hola a todos del foro ! con el BLF177 o MRF151 es posible sacar 150 Wattios mui facilmente con 48 Voltios de Dreno y no mas que 2 Voltios de Gate con una excitacion de 5 Wattios del 2SC1971 .
Es mui inportant sacar en lo maximo el calor generado por el transistor ,portanto el dissipador de calor deve sener generoso y lo acoplamento entre el transistor e el dissipador dever sener mui firme e con grasa termica . Los capacitores del circuito de salida deve sener de buena calidad ( mica blindada) para no tenermos problemas mas adiante . El tarjeta de circuito inpresso deve sener de dupla cara e deve conter muchas interligacioñes entre las faces para se garantir un bueno aterramiento expecialmente en los Source del transistor FET y todos conponentes de RF no orbidando de la entrada y salida .
Con esa dica tecnica se puede armar un bueno amplificador con muchos años de funcionamento sin problemas .
!Buena suerte a todos !


----------



## vlayo (Abr 7, 2012)

exetv dijo:


> hola amigo em4zzz, te cuento que arme el lineal, los resultados fueron exelentes, lo exito con el transistor 2sc1971, no llega a 7w y anda de maravillas, no llega a 150w pero porque tiene poca tension en el vias, no me quise arriesgar a darle mas tension de vias porque si lo pasas accidentalmente, chau transistor,jajaja, estoy en un barrio y con la potencia que entrega me re sobra asi que cuando me entrego 115 watts lo deje ahi nomas, tambien le puse un pote multivueltas para ajustar el vias, rinde mas este lineal solo hay que darle mas tension de vias pero no quise arriesgarme jaja, para mis necesidades va bien y de paso me aseguro de no dañar el transistor , en cuanto pueda subo las fotos, saludos y mil gracias por todo.



hola exetv encontre esta version del amplificador de 150w
queria saber que opinas.
otra cosita este amplificador se puede alimentar con esta fuente.

http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/nes-350-48-p-1556.html

gracias


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola amigos, investigando, espero no equivocarme, el MRF151G, es de 300 w, y el MRF150 y MRF151, son de 150 watts, ahora, mirando el aporte de vlayo, debe salir carita esa fuente, tengo un circuito especialmente diseñado para alimentar el lineal del BLF177-MRF150, aqui les dejo el esquema por si quieren montarla, con todos los datos.


----------



## vlayo (May 2, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigos, investigando, espero no equivocarme, el MRF151G, es de 300 w, y el MRF150 y MRF151, son de 150 watts, ahora, mirando el aporte de vlayo, debe salir carita esa fuente, tengo un circuito especialmente diseñado para alimentar el lineal del BLF177-MRF150, aqui les dejo el esquema por si quieren montarla, con todos los datos.



Em4zzz muchas gracias por el diagrama de la fuente creo que armare esta fuente porque la MeanWell esta carita.

disculpa mi ignorancias, tengo una pregunta como graduar el voltage de vias gracias y si lo excito con un c1971 cuanto es el voltage maximo de vias.

saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Jun 4, 2012)

No mas!!! de 2 volt!!!! Amigo


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están, le comento tengo un par de MRF151 y estoy interesado en realizar el amplificador que han propuesto, pero tengo un par de dudas con respecto al amplificador me gustaría saber el consumo a plena  potencia creo que debe estar entre los 3 Amper a los 5 Amper no es así, otra cosa como ven el uso de una fuente SMPS, introducirá ruido en el amplificador, desde ya aprecio sus comentarios. Saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 8, 2012)

exetv dijo:


> bueno mil gracias amigo, coordiales saludos.


se que tecnogirl es una chica :s. "Amiga" seria mas exacto.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 8, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> El uso de una fuente SMPS, introducirá ruido en el amplificador, desde ya aprecio sus comentarios. Saludos



Hola Gabriel ,Como en todo ,si la fuente esta bien diseñada ,no debe introducir ningun tipo de ruido ,y menos en un lineal ,el ruido generado por las fuentes ,por lo general se manifiesta en el excitador ,sobre todo en el pll y el vco,es raro que una oscilacion ,se meta en las etapas de potencia,por lo general se mete Rf en la fuente ,pero eso se soluciona con unos buenos choques en la alimentacion 
Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Ago 8, 2012)

Un poco mas arriba hay una fuente que publique para éste lineal, sepan aprovechar lo aportado, saludoss.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola elgriego y Em4zzz gracias por sus respuestas, Em4zzz  estuve mirando el gran aporte que has puesto y te lo agradezco, pero para mi hay algunas dificultades en conseguir un trafo del tipo solicitado por estos lodos es casi imposible y me resultaría bastante costoso de mandarlo a hacer, pero por otro lado dispongo de algunas fuentes de computadoras y en el foro hay bastante información sobre fuentes SMPS, con lo cual pienso adaptar o modificar algún circuito para obtener 50 V y 13,8 V, por eso mi consulta alguien sabe que ampereje puedo esperar a plena potencia?, saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Ago 8, 2012)

5 amper de consumo ese lineal


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 8, 2012)

Gracias compañero ni bien tenga novedades voy a publicar los avances, saludos


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 24, 2012)

hola.. como se pone en marcha el circuito?? que precauciones hay que tomar ? se empieza regulando el trimmer de salida? o como leí en  otro amplificadores que empiezan midiendo estacionarias entre el excitador y el lineal con este apagado hasta conseguir la menor roe posible y no tocarlo mas¿¿¿¿????
Seria de gran ayuda para mi esta información ya que estaré por armarlo la semana que viene. 
Muchas gracias por compartir sus experiancias.


----------



## isola (Jun 5, 2016)

Hola colega Em4zzz es un agrado saludarlo y a todos los miembros de esta gran comunidad, quisiera saber si usted tiene las medidas de la placa del lineal de 7wat con el 2sc1971 y el filtro a la salida q*UE *modifico el colega vlayo colocando la bobina del medio en forma perpendicular a la primera y ultima. se ve muy linda esa placa, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Em4zzz (Jun 5, 2016)

isola dijo:


> Hola colega Em4zzz es un agrado saludarlo y a todos los miembros de esta gran comunidad, quisiera saber si usted tiene las medidas de la placa del lineal de 7wat con el 2sc1971 y el filtro a la salida q modifico el colega vlayo colocando la bobina del medio en forma perpendicular a la primera y ultima. se ve muy linda esa placa, desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola colega, la medida verdaderamente puede variar, segun tu diseño, pero calculo que unos 15 x 6 cm


----------



## vlayo (Feb 2, 2017)

buenas noches me gustaría escuchar opiniones sobre este amplificador.
https://gyazo.com/fe8f45e4d17b65c7ddbbec2906a6ee1f
dejo una imagen del diseño que hice en eagle.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> buenas noches me gustaría escuchar opiniones sobre este amplificador.
> https://gyazo.com/fe8f45e4d17b65c7ddbbec2906a6ee1f
> dejo una imagen del diseño que hice en eagle.



! Hola caro Don vlayo ese diseño es lo clasico y arquiconocido lineal "SF-150 Elenos" !.
! Funciona de 10 , alta ganancia y rendimento !.
Te dejo aca lo original donde todo origino.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Feb 3, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola caro Don vlayo ese diseño es lo clasico y arquiconocido lineal "SF-150 Elenos" !.
> ! Funciona de 10 , alta ganancia y rendimento !.
> Te dejo aca lo original donde todo origino.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



yo lo he probado pero no me esta dando potencia, voy a revisar los capacitores a ver si hay alguno averiado.
gracias por el aporte colega.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> yo lo he probado pero no me esta dando potencia, voy a revisar los capacitores a ver si hay alguno averiado.
> gracias por el aporte colega.


Bueno caro Don vlayo, ? podrias sener mas claro en que se pasa , por ejenplo con cuantos wattios estas excitando ese lineal , cuantos watios tienes en la salida actualmente , hay probado si hay alguna mejora de ganancia  en una frequenzia especifica , mediste la curriente quiescente de Dreno sin RF en la entrada ? 
? Se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir fotos de tu montagen ?.
? Lo transistor fue chequeado , es nuevo ou ya usado ?
Lo mejor capacitor a sener enpleyado en ese lineal sin dudas  es lo tipo Chip ATC , pero lo capacitor de Mica Blindada tanbien anda bien , otros tipos de capacitores funcionan mediocres , calientan demasiadamente y no tienem bueno rendimento (ganancia)
Todo eso que te pregunto es para puder analisar lo que se pasa y poder ayudarte mejor con mucho gusto.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Feb 3, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno caro Don vlayo, ? podrias sener mas claro en que se pasa , por ejenplo con cuantos wattios estas excitando ese lineal , cuantos watios tienes en la salida actualmente , hay probado si hay alguna mejora de ganancia  en una frequenzia especifica , mediste la curriente quiescente de Dreno sin RF en la entrada ?
> ? Se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir fotos de tu montagen ?.
> ? Lo transistor fue chequeado , es nuevo ou ya usado ?
> Lo mejor capacitor a sener enpleyado en ese lineal sin dudas  es lo tipo Chip ATC , pero lo capacitor de Mica Blindada tanbien anda bien , otros tipos de capacitores funcionan mediocres , calientan demasiadamente y no tienem bueno rendimento (ganancia)
> ...


ok, le estoy metiendo 3w al amplificador, en la salida solo da como unos 20 vatios, y el transistor esta bueno,lo único es que no use atc compre capacitores 1210 y 1812 de 1kv y 2kv, no se si allí este el problema, los atc son muy difíciles de conseguir.
perdí mi celular pero la próxima semana subo fotos. muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno caro Don vlayo, ? podrias sener mas claro en que se pasa , por ejenplo con cuantos wattios estas excitando ese lineal , cuantos watios tienes en la salida actualmente , hay probado si hay alguna mejora de ganancia  en una frequenzia especifica , mediste la curriente quiescente de Dreno sin RF en la entrada ?
> ...


----------



## vlayo (Feb 6, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> vlayo dijo:
> 
> 
> > OK mi amigo , entonses puedes reenplazar (uno por ves) los capacitores de la Red de adaptación de entrada (Gate) por un trimmer de preferenzia con dielectrico hecho en mica y base ceramica y aystar para mejor ganancia (major salida) , despues de ayustado saca lo trimmer mede con auxilio de un capacimetro digital y canbia por un capacitor de preferenzia do tipo mica blindada , si ese no es disponible por esas latitudes tente canbiar por un capacitor tipo "Plate" ese son razonables para andar en RF.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes dijo:
> 
> 
> > Colega muchas gracias, cualquier cosa te estoy consultando, voy a comprar capacitores de mica y hago las pruebas.
> ...


----------



## exetv (Mar 8, 2017)

amigos subo unas fotos de el lineal con mrf151 y tambien tiene una etapa exitadora con 2sc1971, en ese momento lo estaba armando, funciona de maravillas, perdon por el gabinete pero es lo que tenia a manos ja, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 8, 2017)

exetv dijo:


> amigos subo unas fotos de el lineal con mrf151 y tambien tiene una etapa exitadora con 2sc1971, en ese momento lo estaba armando, funciona de maravillas, perdon por el gabinete pero es lo que tenia a manos ja, saludos



Estoy Trabajando o Luchando con algo parecido,por supuesto que yo no lo construi,pero me meti en el baile de mejorarlo,y segun se ve en las fotos ,a pesar de que no son muy nitidas ,tu version de amplificador final,tampoco usa tension de bias  (o si usa y eso azul que se ve es un preset multivuetas),en resumen la version que tengo en la mesa,y que venia excitado con un rd 15,mas tres  bfr y un pll de coche, trabaja en clase c, bueno cuando tenga terminado el engendro ,subo fotos.


Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Mar 8, 2017)

jajaja, si amigo elgriego , usa tension de bias, le di 1,78 volts, y le puse ese preset multivueltas para que sea mejor el ajuste, la verdad que es muy bueno ese amplificador, saludos y voy a buscar a ver si tengo fotos mas claras


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección de un sitio muy interesante con muchos proyectos y mucho mas , sin dudas vale a pena veer : http://www.red-sat.net/?red-sat,1 y http://www.red-sat.net/?circuits-and-schemes,4
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (May 12, 2017)

Hola a todos quiero compartir fotos del amplificador que construí hace poco con blf177, es una modificación del Elenos,  con 5w le logré sacar 140w, acá dejo fotos.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2017)

¿Es un pallet comercial? ... ¿Tienes el esquema?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Hola a todos quiero compartir fotos del amplificador que construí hace poco con blf177, es una modificación del Elenos,  con 5w le logré sacar 140w, acá dejo fotos.


Una preguntonta: ?las fotos arriba son de tu montagen ou sacaste els de la Internet?  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (May 12, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una preguntonta: ?las fotos arriba son de tu montagen ou sacaste els de la Internet?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



las fotos son de mi montaje, lo hice con eagle, yo elabore todas la librerías y yo vendo estos amplificadores en mi país. saludos



tiago dijo:


> ¿Es un pallet comercial? ... ¿Tienes el esquema?
> 
> Saludos.



el plano lo saque de un foro acá dejo link
https://www.mysnip.de/forum-archiv/thema-15777-1373005/150W+Endstufe+vom+Dutch+RF+Shop.html

un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> las fotos son de mi montaje, lo hice con eagle, yo elabore todas la librerías y yo vendo estos amplificadores en mi país. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Felicitaciones tu montagen  te quedou de 10! , a principio pense que en realidad fuese un KIT que conpraste en la Internet y armaste.
Una dica : cortocircuitar con auxilio de un terminal cerriado los dos Sourse del FET directamente con la cabeza de los tornillos de fijación del transistor  , con ese "truco"  ustedes gaña mas potenzia de salida/ganancia aun en tu pallet. 
Otra dica : poner en paralelo con los dos chokes "VK200" de desacople de alimentacón  mas uno "VK200"  de modo bajar la  perdida de tensión que hay en els , a principio parece muy poco , pero hay y por consequenzia si pierde potenzia de salida.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (May 13, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Felicitaciones tu montagen  te quedou de 10! , a principio pense que en realidad fuese un KIT que conpraste en la Internet y armaste.
> Una dica : cortocircuitar con auxilio de un terminal cerriado los dos Sourse del FET directamente con la cabeza de los tornillos de fijación del transistor  , con ese "truco"  ustedes gaña mas potenzia de salida/ganancia aun en tu pallet.
> Otra dica : poner en paralelo con los dos chokes "VK200" de desacople de alimentacón  mas uno "VK200"  de modo bajar la  perdida de tensión que hay en els , a principio parece muy poco , pero hay y por consequenzia si pierde potenzia de salida.
> !Suerte!.
> ...



muchas gracias Daniel por el dato, hoy probé con un filtro y dio mejor rendimiento, dejo foto.





			
				vlayo dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias Daniel por el dato, hoy probé con un filtro y dio mejor rendimiento, dejo foto.



también hice la versión elenos acá dejo foto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias Daniel por el dato, hoy probé con un filtro y dio mejor rendimiento, dejo foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te recomendo altamente poner un jump de tierra (agurejo mectalizado) para la otra cara del PCB (plano de tierra) lo mas cercano possible a lo capacitor C11 lado de masa.
Otra dica es releñar de jumps de tierra(agurejos mectalizados) en las dos conecciones de los Sourse del transistor FET.
Cuando la excitación de RF disponible es razonable (entre 5 y 7 Wattios) jo prefiro funcionar con lo transistor FET en clase "C" o sea polarización de Gate con cero volts.
Lo transistor trabaja "menos nervioso" (menor ganancia)  y asi menos propenso a dañarse prematuramente.
Con auxilio de un reflectometro instalado directamente en la salida del pallet y un circuito de rapido bloqueo donde caso la potenzia reflejada detectada sea major que 2:1 lo circuito de bloqueo desliga instantaneamente la alimentación del excitador y listo , nada si daña     .
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 19, 2017)

hola me parece muy bueno lo publicado con respecto a esta lineal ahí otro con mrf150 de 150 watts y el que no consigo planos es el el de 300 con 2 transistores mrf150 que es mas versatil y no ta blando a la hora de soportar mas que el mrf151g no se queman tan fácil si alguien tendría ese plano se agradecía desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2017)

rogelioa dijo:


> hola me parece muy bueno lo publicado con respecto a esta lineal ahí otro con mrf150 de 150 watts y el que no consigo planos es el el de 300 con 2 transistores mrf150 que es mas versatil y no ta blando a la hora de soportar mas que el mrf151g no se queman tan fácil si alguien tendría ese plano se agradecía desde ya muchas gracias


Hola caro Don rogelioa te dejo aca un plano que seguramente te funciona de 10!.
La PCB y Lay out estas aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/index5.html ,en lo post #96.
Lo diagrama esquemactico mas abajo: 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 22, 2017)

hola chico gracias por la pronta repuestas pero el plano que busco e  de este equipo que adjunto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

rogelioa dijo:


> hola chico gracias por la pronta repuestas pero el plano que busco e  de este equipo que adjunto


Caro Don rogelioa eso es un Pallet y no un equipo,  se no for de muchas molestias , ? serias possible subir mas fotos dese lineal ?, !una foto del plano de componentes serias mui bienvenida!.
Por lo poco que puedo veer creo que es lo circuito que te dejo aca mas abajo:
O veer tanbien en : http://www.tradeofic.com/Circuit/14528-300_W_FM_88__to_108_MHz_power_amplifier.html
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 22, 2017)

Muchimas gracias don daniel esse es circuito que andaba buscando te cuento que me llego uno reformado con la salida del mrf151g y quemaba los ceramicos por esso queria el circuito para dejarlo de fabrica voy a sacar fotos del processo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

rogelioa dijo:


> Muchimas gracias don daniel esse es circuito que andaba buscando te cuento que me llego uno reformado con la salida del mrf151g y quemaba los ceramicos por esso queria el circuito para dejarlo de fabrica voy a sacar fotos del processo


OK , entonses por favor suba buenas fotos (bien focadas) de riba donde sea possible veer claramente lo circuto armado  
!Seguimos conectados!.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 23, 2017)

bueno lo prometido esta cumplido me disculpo por la foto anterior era de internet y no mia no tenia en esse momento como mostrar el equipo pero bueno ya lo termine mañana pruebo



don daniel le comento que no tengo para medir potencia exacta pero el amperimetro marca 4 amperes sobre 48 volts antes de volverlo de fabrica ahora voy a probarlo hoy le pasos fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

rogelioa dijo:


> bueno lo prometido esta cumplido me disculpo por la foto anterior era de internet y no mia no tenia en esse momento como mostrar el equipo pero bueno ya lo termine mañana pruebo
> 
> 
> 
> don daniel le comento que no tengo para medir potencia exacta pero el amperimetro marca 4 amperes sobre 48 volts antes de volverlo de fabrica ahora voy a probarlo hoy le pasos fotos


Bueno por lo que puedo veer ese equipo es casero (Homebrew) , la tarjeta de circuito inpreso es hecha con técnica de caneta para rectropojector    
Te recomendo altamente munirse de equipos de medidas para RF tal cual un bueno Wattimetro , Carga Fictia de 50Ohmios y potenzia conpatible con la fornida por lo TX en questón y si possible un frequenzimetro capaz de medir centienas de Megaciclos.
Solamente conocer la curriente consumida del Pallet versus la tensión de alimentación  no es suficientes datos para  saper nin aproximado cuantos Wattios hay en la salida.  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Sep 25, 2017)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigos, investigando, espero no equivocarme, el MRF151G, es de 300 w, y el MRF150 y MRF151, son de 150 watts, ahora, mirando el aporte de vlayo, debe salir carita esa fuente, tengo un circuito especialmente diseñado para alimentar el lineal del BLF177-MRF150, aqui les dejo el esquema por si quieren montarla, con todos los datos.



hola compañeros ua pregunta , estoy armando la fuente para el lineal es la de amigo pero consegui solo capacitores de 33000 por 100 volt es los mismo verdad ?


----------



## rogelioa (Sep 26, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> hola compañeros ua pregunta , estoy armando la fuente para el lineal es la de amigo pero consegui solo capacitores de 33000 por 100 volt es los mismo verdad ?



hola como estas mira si te sirven te van a andar bien ponele de de essos


----------



## exetv (Sep 27, 2017)

que cable coaxial usaste a la salida del lineal rogelioa ? Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

Seguramente es un de 50 Ohmios , y mejor aun si for hecho en Téflon , ejenplo : "RG142U" o "RG400U".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Sep 27, 2017)

Gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, pregunto porque parece RG 142 pero el esquema dice que lleva cable de 25 ohm, por eso mi duda, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

exetv dijo:


> Gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, pregunto porque parece RG 142 pero el esquema dice que lleva cable de 25 ohm, por eso mi duda, saludos


Bueno en lo diagrama esquemactico original llama un cable de 25 Ohmios ese  responsable por una adaptación de inpedancias con relación de  1:4.
Afortunadamente es perfectamente  possible simular un cable de 25 Ohmios ponendo dos cables de 50 Ohmios en paralelo
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Sep 27, 2017)

si si Daniel, tenes toda la razon, por eso queria saber que cable habia usado rogelioa, me quedo la duda si era de 50 o 25 ohm, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

Bueno , eso solamente el puede responder.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don rogelioa te dejo aca un plano que seguramente te funciona de 10!.
> La PCB y Lay out estas aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/index5.html ,en lo post #96.
> Lo diagrama esquemactico mas abajo:
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



hola buenas noches, como se construye el el trasformador que une los dos mosfets, otra pregunta, este amplificador es para la banda de fm? muchas gracias





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don rogelioa eso es un Pallet y no un equipo,  se no for de muchas molestias , ? serias possible subir mas fotos dese lineal ?, !una foto del plano de componentes serias mui bienvenida!.
> Por lo poco que puedo veer creo que es lo circuito que te dejo aca mas abajo:
> O veer tanbien en : http://www.tradeofic.com/Circuit/14528-300_W_FM_88__to_108_MHz_power_amplifier.html
> !Suerte!.
> ...



Buenas noches colegas, una pregunta con cuanto se excita y cuanto consume este amplificador? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

Hola caro Don vlayo lo tranformador de entrada es hecho con un binoculo de ferrite muy comun en Baluns de TV 300/75Ohmios.
Con un pequeño pedazo de cable coaxial si possible hecho en Téflon (RG316) o en urtimo caso hecho en plastico (RG179) haces un formato en  "U" y introduce en lo binoculo de ferrite.
Las dos puntas de las mallas conectas en los Gates del transistor MosFet. 
Las dos puntas del hilo "vivo" o conductor central una punta es conectada a la tierra o masa y la otra punta es conectada a lo inductor de la RED de adaptación de inpedancias.
Ese transformador tiene una relación de 1:1 en inpedancias y su función de balancear o sea fornir la RF para los Gates de los dos transistores Mosfet pero en contrafase (push pull).
Este Lineal es para FM broadcating (88 hasta 108Mhz) , pero no es banda larga o sea es nesesario sintonizar la RED de adaptación de entrada y optimizar los inductores de Dreno y los capacitores despues del inductor de Dreno (RED de adaptación de inpedancias de salida) para la frequenzia de interese.
La potenzia de excitación depende de varios factores por ejenplo la ganancia de los transistores enpleyados , la frequenzia de operación pero seguramente con 15W maximos logras excitar a una salida util de 300W.
Lo consumo ronda los 8 hasta 10 Amperios , pero eso depende de la tensión de alimentación del Dreno , potenzia de salida y frequenzia de operación.
Ese diseño es muy clasico y reconprobado , puedes armar que funciona de 10!.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don vlayo lo tranformador de entrada es hecho con un binoculo de ferrite muy comun en Baluns de TV 300/75Ohmios.
> Con un pequeño pedazo de cable coaxial si possible hecho en Téflon (RG316) o en urtimo caso hecho en plastico (RG179) haces un formato en  "U" y introduce en lo binoculo de ferrite.
> Las dos puntas de las mallas conectas en los Gates del transistor MosFet.
> Las dos puntas del hilo "vivo" o conductor central una punta es conectada a la tierra o masa y la otra punta es conectada a lo inductor de la RED de adaptación de inpedancias.
> ...


 
Amigo Daniel Lopes, muchas gracias por la explicación, tengo otra inquietud, como se alimenta el amplificador pues veo que tiene dos puntos de alimentación, se puede hacer con una misma fuente o hay que usar dos, una ultima espero que me pueda explicar bien, se podría cambiar los dos hairpin de la red de adaptación de salida por dos cables de 25ohm y alimentar con una sola entrada?muchas gracias por la colaboración


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

la alimentación es proveniente de una unica fuente de 48V y incluso puedes poner dos fusibles de 5A cada uno entre la fuente y cada resistor de 0,22Ohmios.
Cabiar la RED 2 "L" y "Cs" de adaptación de inpedancias por dos cables de 25Ohmios enfasados de modo hacer un transformador de inpedancias  4:1 es perfectamente factible y no debes olvidar de poner una espira hecha con cable teflonado de 50Ohmios como balun en la salida de RF.
Veer mejor lo que aclaro aca: http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> la alimentación es proveniente de una unica fuente de 48V y incluso puedes poner dos fusibles de 5A cada uno entre la fuente y cada resistor de 0,22Ohmios.
> Cabiar la RED 2 "L" y "Cs" de adaptación de inpedancias por dos cables de 25Ohmios enfasados de modo hacer un transformador de inpedancias  4:1 es perfectamente factible y no debes olvidar de poner una espira hecha con cable teflonado de 50Ohmios como balun en la salida de RF.
> Veer mejor lo que aclaro aca: http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación, es decir que puedo usar la red de adaptación de salida del link que me compartiste?, otra cosa que quería preguntarte y esta esta, que función cumplen las resistencias de 0.22 ohm?, es posible remplazarlas por vk200? las resistencias de 10w son dificiles de conseguir tal vez se pueda usar 4 en serie de 0.22r a 3w y asi serian 12w, hice el diagrama para entenderlo mejor cualquier cosa me corrige,muchas gracias por tus aportes amigo. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación, es decir que puedo usar la red de adaptación de salida del link que me compartiste?, otra cosa que quería preguntarte y esta esta, que función cumplen las resistencias de 0.22 ohm?, es posible remplazarlas por vk200? las resistencias de 10w son dificiles de conseguir tal vez se pueda usar 4 en serie de 0.22r a 3w y asi serian 12w, hice el diagrama para entenderlo mejor cualquier cosa me corrige,muchas gracias por tus aportes amigo. saludos


Bueno tu dibujo estas 100% correcto y lo Link que subi es para referenziarte en como armar la RED de adaptación hecha con cables coaxilaes de 25 y 50 Ohmios , la RED original es mucho mas economica $$ por enpleyar hilo de cubre y capacitores ceramico disco.
Cuanto a los resistores de 0,22 Ohmios eses pueden sener hecho con dos resistores  de 0,22 Ohmios X 3W en paralelo y despues en serie con otro paralelo igual a lo ya  aclarado perfazendo nuevamente 0,22 Ohmios X 12W.
La función creo que es hacer una limitación de curriente de Dreno.
Te recomendo altamente enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras y un bueno aterramento en las dos caras en todos puntos de tierra o masa dese circuito , principalmente en los dos Sourse de los transistores MosFet.
Enpleye dos fusibles de 5A cada uno para alimentar los dos tranistores a partir de una unica fuente de 48Volts.
Para ayustar ese Lineal debes ayustar los dos trimmers de entrada para maxima potenzia de salida lo que tanbien corresponde a una baja en la potenzia reflejada si pones un reflectometro (wattimetro direccional) entre lo Lineal y lo exictador de RF.
Despues para optimizar mas aun la potenzia de salida un viejo truco Indio es aproximar un tornillo de aluminio , cubre o latón ayslado con una cinta plastica o un termorectratil de la bobina del Dreno (hairpin o mea espira) , si la potenzia sube eso significa que esa bobina estas grande demas y debe sener enchicada o sea debes cortar el en 1mm y resoldar y retestear ,ahora si cuando aproxima lo tornillo mectalico y la potenzia de salida cae eso significa que la bobina tiene que sener aumentada , asi canbie el por otra un poco mas larga , quizaz unos 5mm para despues reayustar nuevamente. 
Repita ese procedimento para las dos bobinas alternadamente sienpre buscado maxima potenzia de salida 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno tu dibujo estas 100% correcto y lo Link que subi es para referenziarte en como armar la RED de adaptación hecha con cables coaxilaes de 25 y 50 Ohmios , la RED original es mucho mas economica $$ por enpleyar hilo de cubre y capacitores ceramico disco.
> Cuanto a los resistores de 0,22 Ohmios eses pueden sener hecho con dos resistores  de 0,22 Ohmios X 3W en paralelo y despues en serie con otro paralelo igual a lo ya  aclarado perfazendo nuevamente 0,22 Ohmios X 12W.
> La función creo que es hacer una limitación de curriente de Dreno.
> Te recomendo altamente enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras y un bueno aterramento en las dos caras en todos puntos de tierra o masa dese circuito , principalmente en los dos Sourse de los transistores MosFet.
> ...



Mil gracias Daniel Lopes por esos aportes, siguiendo tu consejo e modificado el circuito, y me dices si es funcional o que debo corregir,  nuevamente gracias, acá dejo la foto del pano con la modificación a ver si lo entendí bien,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

100% correcto , debes poner mas un resistor de 0,22 Ohmios en paralelo con lo que hay en tu dibujo una ves que ahora estas con dos transistores conbinados (double de la curriente).
Cuanto a los cables de 25 Ohmios afortunadamente es possible simular ese con lo uso de dos cables de 50Ohmios en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla).
Te recomendo poner lo inductor de mea espira entre los dos Drenos tal cual estas en lo Link que te aporte y despues ayustar como ya ensine.  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> 100% correcto , debes poner mas un resistor de 0,22 Ohmios en paralelo con lo que hay en tu dibujo una ves que ahora estas con dos transistores conbinados (double de la curriente).
> Cuanto a los cables de 25 Ohmios afortunadamente es possible simular ese con lo uso de dos cables de 50Ohmios en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla).
> Te recomendo poner lo inductor de mea espira entre los dos Drenos tal cual estas en lo Link que te aporte y despues ayustar como ya ensine.
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Muchas gracias, por lo de los cables de 25 ohm no hay problema tengo suficiente de ese cable, y el inductor en los dos drain, puede ser el que es binocular? y una ultima pregunta y disculpa si es muy tonta, este circuito se podría polarizar, es decir corriente de bias?gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, por lo de los cables de 25 ohm no hay problema tengo suficiente de ese cable, y el inductor en los dos drain, puede ser el que es binocular? y una ultima pregunta y disculpa si es muy tonta, este circuito se podría polarizar, es decir corriente de bias?gracias por los aportes.


NO, no es lo binocular de ferrite y si un arco (mea espira) de hilo de cubre groso tal cual en lo aporte que hice en mi post#78 , la función dese inductor es sintonizar la capacitancia parasitica de cada Dreno quitando esa reactancia capacitiva indesejable del circuito.
Bueno cuanto a polarizar , si puedes incluso ganas mas ganancia porque ahora la clase de operación  No es mas un clase "C" (sin cualquer polarización de Gate) y si un clase "B" ou mismo "AB" dependendo de la curriente quiescente de Dreno (esa sin RF aplicada).
Puedes agregar un resistor de 100 ohmios en cualquer Gate una ves que los dos estan en paralelo por secundario del transformador de entrada y la otra punta dese resistor de 100 ohmios a una fuente DC ayustable y bien regulada de modo los Drenos consumir una curriente recomendada por lo fabricante del transistor , yo personalmente NO recomendo pasar de 2,5Voltios de VGS sob pena de disparar al cielo la curriente quiescente de Dreno ( esa sienpre sin RF aplicada en la entrada).
La vantagen de trabajar en Clase "B" o "AB" es la major ganancia , o sea es possible obtener los 300Wattios tan deseados con mas baja potencia de excitación.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO, no es lo binocular de ferrite y si un arco (mea espira) de hilo de cubre groso tal cual en lo aporte que hice en mi post#78 , la función dese inductor es sintonizar la capacitancia parasitica de cada Dreno.
> Bueno cuanto a polarizar , si puedes incluso ganas mas ganancia porque ahora la clase de operación  No es mas un clase "C" (sin cualquer polarización de Gate) y si un clase "B" ou mismo "AB" dependendo de la curriente quiescente de Dreno (esa sin RF aplicada).
> Puedes agregar un resistor de 100 ohmios en cualquer Gate una ves que los dos estan en paralelo por secundario del transformador de entrada y la otra punta dese resistor de 100 ohmios a una fuente DC ayustable y bien regulada de modo los Drenos consumir una curriente recomendada por lo fabricante del transistor , yo personalmente NO recomendo pasar de 2,5Voltios de VGS sob pena de disparar al cielo la curriente quiescente de Dreno ( esa sienpre sin RF aplicada en la entrada).
> La vantagen de trabajar en Clase "B" o "AB" es la major ganancia , o sea es possible obtener los 300Wattios tan deseados con mas baja potencia de excitación.
> ...



gracias, ya entendí lo del arco, lo que no me queda muy claro es para la polarización, si te queda tiempo me gustaría que lo dibujaras para poder entender mejor, muchas gracias por tus grandes aportes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

No tiene segredo algun, con auxilio de un resistor de 100 Ohmios una punta del es conectada a lo polo posictivo de una fuente DC ayustable y bien estabilizada  de 0 hasta 12Voltios maximos y la otra punta es conectada directamente a lo Gate de uno de los transistores MosFet es lo suficiente .
Como los Gates dels transistores estan conectados a lo devanado secundario del transformador de ferrita la tensión DC es la misma para los dos Transistores. 
Puedes poner una choque VK200 en serie con ese resistor de 100 Ohmios de modo a trampar la RF presente en ese punto y un capacitor de desacople de 1nF para tierra en lo lado de la fuente ayustable.
Inicialmente con la fuente ayustada para 0 Voltios y sin RF aplicada en la entrada del lineal , debes aumentar muy despacito la tensión de la fuente y sienpre mirando detenidamente a un Amperimeto en série con la alimentación DC de Dreno (+48V) hasta una medida de curriente quiescente recomendada por lo fabricante del transistor.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No tiene segredo algun, con auxilio de un resistor de 100 Ohmios una punta del es conectada a lo polo posictivo de una fuente DC ayustable y bien estabilizada  de 0 hasta 12Voltios maximos y la otra punta es conectada directamente a lo Gate de uno de los transistores MosFet es lo suficiente .
> Como los Gates dels transistores estan conectados a lo devanado secundario del transformador de ferrita la tensión DC es la misma para los dos Transistores.
> Puedes poner una choque VK200 en serie con ese resistor de 100 Ohmios de modo a trampar la RF presente en ese punto y un capacitor de desacople de 1nF para tierra en lo lado de la fuente ayustable.
> Inicialmente con la fuente ayustada para 0 Voltios y sin RF aplicada en la entrada del lineal , debes aumentar muy despacito la tensión de la fuente y sienpre mirando detenidamente a un Amperimeto en série con la alimentación DC de Dreno (+48V) hasta una medida de curriente quiescente recomendada por lo fabricante del transistor.
> ...



entendido gracias por el dato, voy a ver si lo diseño en eaagle y lo comparto, fuerte abrazo.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 20, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> entendido gracias por el dato, voy a ver si lo diseño en eaagle y lo comparto, fuerte abrazo.



aca dejo un borrador de lo que estoy haciendo cualquier error me corriges, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> aca dejo un borrador de lo que estoy haciendo cualquier error me corriges, gracias
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/78cfd16e2debadf943da7650df536c0f.png


!Felicitaciones tu "Layout" te quedou de 10!.
Una sugerencia es rellenar con mas plano de tierra en la face superior , incluso debes cerriar la parte inferior conectando la parte de entrada con salida incluso lo Sourse del transistor MosFet inferior.
La bobina de mea espira (arco) entre los Drenos debe quedarse mas proxima de los transistores y depues los cables coaxilaes de 25Ohmios del transformador 4:1.
Jo pense a principio enpleyar un regulador 7812 de modo a tener una tensión muy bien estabilizada (regulada) para fornir  la tensión de polarización del Gates.( No olvidar que ya hay 50Ohmios para la tierra que son los dos resistores de 100Ohmios paralelo con los Gates y Sourse o tierra) donde esa tensión de VGS debe rondar entre 0 y 2,5Voltios maximos sob peña de la curriente de Dreno disparar al cielo!..
te recomendo altamente muuuuuuchos agurejos mectalizados (color verde) principalmente abajo de los dos Sourses de los  dos  transistores MosFet y tanbien de todos conponentes que van conectados a la masa o tierra.
Suerte en los desahollos.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Felicitaciones tu "Layout" te quedou de 10!.
> Una sugerencia es rellenar con mas plano de tierra en la face superior , incluso debes cerriar la parte inferior conectando la parte de entrada con salida incluso lo Sourse del transistor MosFet inferior.
> La bobina de mea espira (arco) entre los Drenos debe quedarse mas proxima de los transistores y depues los cables coaxilaes de 25Ohmios del transformador 4:1.
> Jo pense a principio enpleyar un regulador 7812 de modo a tener una tensión muy bien estabilizada (regulada) para fornir  la tensión de polarización del Gates.( No olvidar que ya hay 50Ohmios para la tierra que son los dos resistores de 100Ohmios paralelo con los Gates y Sourse o tierra) donde esa tensión de VGS debe rondar entre 0 y 2,5Voltios maximos sob peña de la curriente de Dreno disparar al cielo!..
> ...



muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, voy a armarlo y después comparto fotos y comentarios del proyecto, un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## vlayo (Oct 24, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, voy a armarlo y después comparto fotos y comentarios del proyecto, un abrazo fuerte.


Buenos días, tengo un mosfet MRFE6VP6300H, y quería saber si alguien me puede compartir un plano para probar este mosfet, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Buenos días, tengo un mosfet MRFE6VP6300H, y quería saber si alguien me puede compartir un plano para probar este mosfet, gracias


Puedes montar en lo circuito del MRF151 o BLF177 , veer ese en lo post #7.
Seguramente te funciona de 10!.  
Mucho cuidado con la ganancia dese nuevo transistor , con solamente 1Wattio de excitación y logras sacar 300W en su salida.     
Tengo dudas si en ese transistor hay en realidad dos transistores Mosfet totalmente independente en una unica pieza tal cual un BLF278 o un MRF151G , si si entonses puedes enpleyar lo circuito posteado en mi post #78.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Nov 11, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puedes montar en lo circuito del MRF151 o BLF177 , veer ese en lo post #7.
> Seguramente te funciona de 10!.
> Mucho cuidado con la ganancia dese nuevo transistor , con solamente 1Wattio de excitación y logras sacar 300W en su salida.
> Tengo dudas si en ese transistor hay en realidad dos transistores Mosfet totalmente independente en una unica pieza tal cual un BLF278 o un MRF151G , si si entonses puedes enpleyar lo circuito posteado en mi post #78.
> ...



bueno Daniel Lopes he probado el mosfet en un diagrama que encontré en Internet y con éxito le saque 300w con tan solo 3w, el mosfet es un  MRFE6VP6300H, que tenia por ahí guardado, dejo fotos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> bueno Daniel Lopes he probado el mosfet en un diagrama que encontré en Internet y con éxito le saque 300w con tan solo 3w, el mosfet es un  MRFE6VP6300H, que tenia por ahí guardado, dejo fotos.


Te recomendo esperimentar un arco de hilo de cubre entre los dos Drenos tal cual en lo proyecto que enpleya lo transistor BLF278 (Post # 78, busque por "L1")   
Ese arco puede sener ayustado con auxilio de un bastón de ferrita , si la potenzia de salida baja cuando aproximas lo bastón de ferrita del arco eso significa que el debe sener enchicado , asi saque el y corte alguns milimetros de las dos puntas , rearme y teste nuevamente.
Ahora si la potenzia sube cuando aproximas lo bastón de ferrita del arco eso significa que el estas "chico" y debe sener reenplazado por otro arco mas grande (largo).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmyky (Dic 6, 2017)

aqui tengo una placa realizado el M31 lo estoy haciendo poco a poco  no lo se si los resitores 2.2k soporten no encuentro de 2 vatios solo de 1 vatio ademas vi que todas las placas de m31 no son metalizadas yo lo metalice afectara algo en ello? usare el blf278


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2017)

djmyky dijo:


> aqui tengo una placa realizado el M31 lo estoy haciendo poco a poco  no lo se si los resitores 2.2k soporten no encuentro de 2 vatios solo de 1 vatio ademas vi que todas las placas de m31 no son metalizadas yo lo metalice afectara algo en ello? usare el blf278


!Hola estimado amigo Don djmyky  felicitaciones , estas te quedando de 10 tu montagen , seguramente funcionara de premera! 
Cuanto a mejorar lo atierramento entre faces de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso eso  es lo mas acertado que puedes hacer , o sea cuanto mas mejor aun. 
Cuanto a los resistores la sugerencia es sienpre soprar aire fresco sobre todos conponentes arriba de la tarjeta con auxilio de un ventilador.
Puedes tanbien poner lo double de resistores en paralelo pero de valor tanbien doblado (4K7) , lo valor resistivo  final es lo mismo pero con double de dicipación de potenzia.
Otra sugerencia es enpleiar un hilo con ayslamento de Téflon en lo devanado secundario del transformador de salida de RF , la temperatura en ese punto es barbara y lo téflon soporta esa tenperatura sin derretirse y corto circuitar lo transformador.
Si possible for enpleye una plancha de cubre bien plana , polida y limpia  entre la tarjeta de circuito inpreso + transistor y lo dicipador de calor (ese en aluminio).
Fijar muy bien la tarjeta de circuito inpreso a la plancha de cubre de modo garantizar una buena conección tanto fisica cuanto electrica con varios tornillos distribuidos por toda area disponible de la tarjeta  de circuito inpreso.
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los resultados!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmyky (Dic 6, 2017)

gracias daniel el transformador lo hice con cable de teflon es capas de aguantar 180 grados centigrados como te comente antes  uso ese cable que te dije  es cuestion de probar  una ves que lo tenga terminado realizare las pruebas  gracias lo delos resistores boy a ver si hay en el comercio ello de 4,7 k  mi idea es solo llegar 200 wats con ello suficiente


----------



## radium98 (Dic 6, 2017)

Habla valioso don Daniel.Como una extraña pregunta tengo un semestre trabajando BLF278 voy a publicar más tarde una imagen de cómo es posible que me den un diseño o si puedo publicar un pcb ¿qué debo quitar para mantener 150watts trabajando


----------



## 12AT7 (Jul 2, 2021)

Buenos días!! Les consulto ya que observo amplia experiencia de parte de Ustedes: Tengo el circuito impreso para un amplificador lineal de 150w con BLF177, obtenido de Internet, solo modifiqué diseño para incluir una protección por ROE. Mi problema se basa en que en Argentina todos los transistores BLF177 que se consiguen, son chinos (falsos) y si logran que funcionen no entregan más de 100w. No ocurre lo mismo con los MRF151. La pregunta, ¿Se puede reemplazar el BLF177 por el MRF151 de forma directa? Si claro, cambia la tensión de BIAS y creo que la de alimentación. Escuché que hay que modificar bobinas y capacidades, ¿es cierto? Mil gracias por su invaluable ayuda. Claudio
Hola! Parece que no sube mi publicación. La voy a resumir: Estoy armando un amplificador de 150w con BLF177 pero todos los que se consiguen pueden ser falsos. Quiero reemplazarlo por un MRF151. Salvo polarización, su reemplazo es directo o hay que modificar algo en el circuito. Gracias


----------

